# Elastomeric paint-What are best brands?



## Curious (Mar 7, 2007)

We are going to paint our stucco clubhouse with elastomeric paint. Was going to use Kelly Moore, but hear it fades quickly. My paint contractor and Kelly Moore says the lower grade doesn't fade so fast, but am concerned about the quality. Can anyone recommend brands to use. Also, should we use the top quality, or are we OK with the medium? The building has some cracking, but nothing serious. 
Curious


----------



## SgtBaldy (Jul 18, 2006)

If you want it to last always go top quality.

I am in west florida and use scott paint plastiflex. It has a 5 yr mildew *proof *warranty.

Sherwin sherlastic is an excellent national brand.


----------



## Curious (Mar 7, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Sgt Baldy
I appreciate the input. I'm in California and don't recognize the Smith brand, but we do have Sherwin Williams. I'll talk it over with my painter.
Curious


----------

